# A new shooting range



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Guys,

In the past I've always had to look for different places to shoot because I didn't have my own place, so I would go to the beach or the park or difference houses. Now, finally I moved and I finally have a small place to shoot. It's not very big, but for me it is the best shooting range I could ask for! Today, I made this video (it's kinda long and boring) for the first day I tried it out. Thank you so much!

Take care forum!

Volp


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks great! The new range has obviously not dulled your abilities!!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

That smile on your face says al


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

That is some amazing shooting, mate!  :bowdown:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great video


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Never get tired on watching your videos :aahhhh: , only inadequate .


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

That is excellent shooting. And I feel good when I hit a big ol bean can. Jeez!!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Great! Glad you have a dedicated spot!


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Great shooting as always congratulations on your new pad.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

your hits gave me envy

your misses gave me hope

your video, impressive

now i'm looking for clothespins and rope


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Charles said:


> Looks great! The new range has obviously not dulled your abilities!!!!
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Yes!  a good range

Take care Charles



leon13 said:


> That smile on your face says al


 :thumbsup:



E.G. said:


> That is some amazing shooting, mate!  :bowdown:


Thanks bud!



Tag said:


> Great video


I am happy that you enjoyed!



fsa46 said:


> Never get tired on watching your videos :aahhhh: , only inadequate .


hahaha I don't believe so! 

Thanks my Friend



Wingshooter said:


> That is excellent shooting. And I feel good when I hit a big ol bean can. Jeez!!


I am happy to read your comment! Thanks a lot for your time



NaturalFork said:


> Great! Glad you have a dedicated spot!


Me too!

Take care my friend



monkeyboab said:


> Great shooting as always congratulations on your new pad.


 :banana:



CornDawg said:


> your hits gave me envy
> 
> your misses gave me hope
> 
> ...


Your comment makes me smile!!

(look around.......clothespins and ropes are everywhere!) 

Volp


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Non ho parole     Ciao Grande Volp


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Graaaaaande Volp !!!!


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

Volp,

I need a personal trainer. Are you available?


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

You are an inspiration Volp!



Rip


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

slingshotnew said:


> Non ho parole    Ciao Grande Volp


Ti ho tolto le parole.....ma no!

Grazie per fermarti a guardare il video!

Ciao fratello



Widget said:


> Graaaaaande Volp !!!!


Hey Widget! devo congratularmi con te perche' vedo che stai migliorando sempre di più nella costruzione delle tue fionde. Continua così!

Grazie e ciao



Onyx said:


> Volp,
> 
> I need a personal trainer. Are you available?


jejeje I am not very good trainer......I talk to much! :rofl:

Take care bud



Rip-van-Winkelholz said:


> You are an inspiration Volp!
> 
> 
> 
> Rip


Thanks a lot Rip, It means a lot for me

Take care


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Your shooting skills and your shooting range are great. I have to shoot inside my apartment and my misses are reflected in my walls. Lucky my spackle skills are bueno ! I practice everyday, BB's now(and 1/4") only on account of my injury, I hope one day I can shoot like that.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

truthornothing said:


> Your shooting skills and your shooting range are great. I have to shoot inside my apartment and my misses are reflected in my walls. Lucky my spackle skills are bueno ! I practice everyday, BB's now(and 1/4") only on account of my injury, I hope one day I can shoot like that.


Hi my friend, I saw your post about your injury, I hope a fast recovery!! Soon you will be stronger than ever! 

Well Truthornothing......your walls have the scars of your hobby! I paid my debts too........I lived 2 years in a small studio and I was shooting most of the time indoor and the catch box was next to the TV! (a new tv :banghead: ) Until I was shooting with my frame everything was ok, but I started to shoot bareback a lot and one day BOOM! I killed the tv! and after I had to tell my wife........ :rofl:

Thanks a lot and Take care my friend!


----------



## Ms.Reed (Feb 16, 2015)

CornDawg said:


> your hits gave me envy
> 
> your misses gave me hope
> 
> ...


A morning slingshot

Propels steel down range to zone.

The elastic spoke.

Thanks for that bit of greatness! A Haiku for you, sir

P.S. Volp,you're a treasure. Keep those balls flying! Yeah, I know how it sounds


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Volp said:


> truthornothing said:
> 
> 
> > Your shooting skills and your shooting range are great. I have to shoot inside my apartment and my misses are reflected in my walls. Lucky my spackle skills are bueno ! I practice everyday, BB's now(and 1/4") only on account of my injury, I hope one day I can shoot like that.
> ...


And you are still alive ???? lol I shot holes through the closet door on a fork hit. I am a wood worker and was able to repair where if you didn't know you wouldn't know lol Cant' stop shooting


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Ms.Reed said:


> CornDawg said:
> 
> 
> > your hits gave me envy
> ...


"those balls......" hahahahahaha it sounds well......something has to fly! :rofl:

Thanks bud!!!!!!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Tu eres incredible amigo! Caramba, tiene que va a las tournaments!!

You are incredible, friend! (Mild explative) you have to go to the tournaments!!

chuck


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Good news, I'm happy for you, thanks for sharing


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Tu eres incredible amigo! Caramba, tiene que va a las tournaments!!
> 
> You are incredible, friend! (Mild explative) you have to go to the tournaments!!
> 
> chuck


Hola mi amigo!!

Gracias y saludame tus hermosas montañas!



Peter Recuas said:


> Good news, I'm happy for you, thanks for sharing


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Excellent!
0:58 I was all "wait..is he gonna....is he..."
Then 0:59 boom! Throws in the heel click, doesn't disappoint the fans!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Always fun to see you shoot  Thanks for the video  I enjoyed it


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

JediMike said:


> Excellent!
> 0:58 I was all "wait..is he gonna....is he..."
> Then 0:59 boom! Throws in the heel click, doesn't disappoint the fans!


Boom! jejejeje

Thanks Super JediMike!



Can-Opener said:


> Always fun to see you shoot  Thanks for the video  I enjoyed it


Hi my Friend I am always happy to see your comments!!

Thanks a lot


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Awesome once again!! Boring, not at all.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Que cancha mas guapa , Maquina !!! , :bowdown:

" Sos " :king:


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Ifab25 said:


> Awesome once again!! Boring, not at all.


Hi Ifab25!!

I was happy to read your comment!

Take care my friend!



alfshooter said:


> Que cancha mas guapa , Maquina !!! , :bowdown:
> 
> " Sos " :king:


Hola Tio! soy..... :king: .....noooo :blush: jejejeje

Gracias!!!


----------

